# Northern Italy



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

We are planning a 5 week trip through France to Alsace and black forest during school holidays (no option). 
So if the weather isn't good in the Alsace etc. we would be looking for a bolt hole to warmer climates. 
We were considering the northern Italian lakes but having read some of the forums I've been put off as it sounds like it will be busier than I had even anticipated and that doesn't appeal to me. 
We prefer to go on aires but don't want to be on a car park. Don't mind booking the odd campsite but the ones in the lakes in August are ridiculous prices. 

So anybody have any alternatives. Done France (except Alsace) for the last 10/15 years so fancy a change but don't want to be travelling miles to end up crammed in on a car park or paying ridiculous camp site prices. 

We are a family of four with 2 teenagers. Would prefer to do some nice countryside villages where it's a bit quieter? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The sosta at cannobio on lake maggiore is nice. About 15 e a night. No ehu but other services Inc. Cannobio is lovely.

Free sostas on both sides of lake Orta about an hour from Maggiore and a hidden gem. I think the sites on Orta are perhaps bit less expensive than the hot spots like garda.

Alternatively you could bolt south to Provence in France and draw a line about 100 miles inland from the coast through l'ardeche and Avyron region. Hot all summer and in peak season last summer we still found quite spots. Not so easy in the Italian lakes


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Barry I've been reading your posts/blog with interest. 
We're a bit bored with France and already done ardeche etc so was looking for a change but don't want to leap into madness!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

majvs said:


> Thanks Barry I've been reading your posts/blog with interest.
> We're a bit bored with France and already done ardeche etc so was looking for a change but don't want to leap into madness!


I think it was early to mid July last year when we went to the Italian Lakes and about the same time in 2009. Mostly it was warm and sunny but we still got the odd downpour. Always seemed to be a Wednesday.

I did a lot of research looking at Sostas around the lakes and I think we found the best ones! Once you get down to some of the more popular lakes like Garda or Como they are either none existant or almost as much as a site and packed.

This year we will be coming back in August from Central Europe through Italy and will probably head further south and give Tuscany and central northern Italy a go. There does appear to be a good selection of cheap and free sostas down there but what they are like I dont know!

Currently just entered Tirol in the Austrian Alps and its chucked it down all day but the forecast for Insbruck later in the week is 32 degrees which I find hard to beleive but who knows. I can see snow from the van window!


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Hope the weather forecast is right


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Even in July and August, you might find that sites at Manerba and Moniga (Lake Garda) are quieter than the resorts on the southern end of the lake.

Iseo is a bit quieter and I have heard Lake Ledro is lovely (never been to the latter)

Russell


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Italy is very expensive these days why not try Germany. We have been visiting it for 35 years it is a beautiful country with very friendly helpful people. We have just spent 10 weeks in Germany and Austria we had about 9 days with some rain over the whole time and have good tans to prove it. Follow our travels on link below.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that will look at Germany! So many places tok choose?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We are recently back from a mix of Northern Italy and Southern France. We'd recommend Entraque for a quiet location but good walking and cycling. Good site with a swimming pool (not available in June but should be OK in July - Aug). See 12th June post under http://candakubicki.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Italy

Piemonte near Alba was also a delight but the lovely campsite there may be too quiet for teenagers. We didn't find Italy too expensive but would also endorse the pleasures of Germany. See our Blog for more ideas?


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

So many choices so much information! Thanks guys lots of interesting stuff. 
I'm still finding that as the kids are classed as adults that the price of campsites is going to be way too much for us. 
So looks like we will be staying on lots of aires etc!


----------

